# What's the point?



## Guest (Apr 29, 2002)

What's the point Piston & Islander fans?

What's the point of booing the Canadian National Anthem?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's pretty lame of them...IMO


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Talking to Americans? _
> *What's the point Piston & Islander fans?
> 
> What's the point of booing the Canadian National Anthem? *


I have a solution to the problem of fans booing other countries National Anthems at sporting events. Stop playing the National Anthems. Before anyone starts accusing me of being some type of anti-American allow me to say that I am proud to have served my country honorably as a fighter pilot in two wars. That doesn't make me some kind of hero but I do love our country, it's flag, and our National Anthem dearly. It's simply that I have never understood what the National Anthem has to do with a sporting event. Why can't an NFL, NBA, NHL or MLB game start until the Anthem has been played? Despite what many media denizens try to make us believe, a ball game IS NOT a war or a military ceremony.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I may be American but I hold the Canadian National Anthem in as high as regard as the American. I am disgusted at the fact people would boo either national anthem. Half of their team if not more is probably Canadian, so don't American's know they are booing most of their player's Anthem? Ug, this pettiness between countries has to stop, it's just sickening. 

I heard an interesting thing on the radio this morning. The DJ suggested that everytime the fans boo any anthem, the singer starts from the begginning, and the game just does not start until the fans can grow up and shut up, and show a bit of respect. If you're going to act like a child, you should be treated like one. I think it would definitely work, and even if some fans continued booing, irate fans would deal with it as they would get sick of waiting for the game. Not saying it's a great idea, just interesting


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

Booing the Canadian National Anthem is just plain stupid.
Canada has been one of America's most trusted allies over the years, and we share with Canada the longest undefended border in the world. I've visited Canada several times and have always found the people friendly.


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

As a season ticket holder, I was at all three Islanders games. I must say I was very disappointed with my fellow New Yorkers. I was more interested in hearing Jamie-Lynn Sigler (Meadow Soprano) sing the anthems. I stood silently while many of the other 16,243 fans either booed or chanted U-S-A during O-Canada. What could I do to stop them? To be fair, this only started with this playoff series. The regular season saw the proper respect given to the anthems.

It has been a tradition for centuries in many countries to sing an anthem (or other such show of nationalism) at public gatherings, be they sports events, school assemblies, town meetings, etc. They sang God Save the Queen at soccer games long before the Star Spangled Banner was even written. Why change tradition because of a few ignorant jerks?


----------

